

Princeton Study: U.S. No Longer an Actual Democracy - honzzz
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/princeton-experts-say-us-no-longer-democracy

======
tokenadult
APRIL 18, 2014, from a political website, and submitted here from various
websites many times before. Not Hacker News.

